# OMG! Guys, I'm so excited!



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

There is a guy starting a petshop an hour or two away from me. He posted on facebook that he has everything he needs to start up except that he can't find mice at a decent cost. My dads girlfriend, Heidi, saw this and told him about me. She got my dad to give him my moms number and he called my mom while I was out today... And guess what?!?! He's calling me tomorrow to see if I'd be willing to be the supplier of mice for his petshop! YESSSSS  I have been trying FOREVER to find places for my mice to go. I have them advertised everywhere as free for a prekilled feeder or $5 for a pet... and NOBODY has relplied. I can't even find a reptile owner to take them. But now... My trouble is over! Victory dance! :dance


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I...guess this is good if you have too many right now! My hesitation in sending congratulations is I've seen how most pet stores work in terms of really not caring what sort of home their mice end up in. They can't deny someone a mouse even if they want to. But that said, I've always felt culling was kinder than sending them to less than caring homes. I hope it works out for your mice!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I cull all my litters down to 6. The thing is I only have room for 17 mice right now and don't have room to expand so even with culling down and only having one litter at a time I will always have more than I need. I understand that I won't have any control of where they go, but still, this is a big break for me. I have a constant buyer and now I can move along faster. I hate culling adult mice for no reason and having them go to a petstore just feels better to me. Especially since it's a mom and pop place and not petsmart or something. When I talk to him tomorrow I will make sure he treats them with quality care while they are in his shop and I am also going to give him a HUGE stack of careguides to give to people that buy the mice. I know I really can't control where they go, but at least I can try to give them the best advice I can on how to do it properly. I am also going to tell him to cull them first (humanely of course) if they are going to be fed to a reptile. Also, if they weren't getting mice from me, they would be getting them from the same horrid factory warehouses where petsmart and petco get there mice. Or some breeder who doesn't know what they're doing and he'd end up with unhealthy mice to sell.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well that sounds a bit better.  A chain wouldn't be ideal, that's for sure. A lot of people won't be honest if they sense they may not get a mouse if they wish to feed live so as long as you're okay with that it sounds like you'll have your numbers managed well. It'll be good for the reptiles to get healthy mice, that's for sure. It's not a solution a lot of breeders would choose but if it brings you relief I'm glad for it! I'm at 8 mice now (expecting a litter in early March) and am feeling the strain as well.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah. I do feel bad that I won't know where they are going or how they will be treated. i do love my little guys, but if I am going to be breeding, I really must have a place lined up for them to go. I can't keep holding onto them like I have been! And even if I found the buyers myself and screened them there is still that risk that they won't be taken care of properly anyway. I sold two of them to my best friend one time. Her dog ate both of them within a few days! She explained to me how she felt bad and it was an accident and all this and how she wanted a few more. I said okay, the way she explained it it did sound like an honest mistake, and she said she moved the tank to where it couldn't be reached by any of her other pets, so I gave her two more. Well, turns out that was a STUPID thing to do! That place she put the tank was out of reach from the dog and cat, but also in a place where it was easy to forget about them! These also died within a month. She asked me for more and I told her that she is NEVER getting another mouse from me. So there is always that risk, no matter where your mice go. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, you really did learn the hard way, that must have been a terrible experience  Things like that is why I use an adoption forum, though I can't stop everything...

How many mice will the shop be needing? I'd be surprised if a hobby mouse fancier could be sole supplier of mice. I sure hope they don't intend to sell live feeders. Do you think you would back out of it, if that was there intentions?

Honestly, I don't thing I would ever, even consider sending my animals to ANY pet shop. Back to your situation... I hope you are working with some kind of wonderful pet shop, and use this as a way to find loving pet homes for your animals.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

can I ask you which forum you use? Been looking for something like that, but can't seem to find one.

I am not sure yet. He is calling me to work out details tomorrow. I really don't know for sure the whole situation yet. But yes, if he was intending to sell live feeders I would back out.

I have no clue how many mice he'd need, but I'm sure I'd be able to supply it. It is just a mom and pop shop in a very very tiny town. Literally it's in the middle of nowhere, so I don't think he'd be needing too many!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> can I ask you which forum you use?


I don't use a standard one or anything. It's just something I created on my own. Although, I remember looking at Stina's forum (CSBeck Rodnetry), for ideas. Potential adopters must fill out the forum before allowance to reserve mice. The forum is on my website if you want to take a look. My site is in for an update; and I intend to add a few more questions soon.

http://twitchingwhiskersmousery.com/?page_id=1032



rematnogard said:


> But yes, if he was intending to sell live feeders I would back out.


That is good news.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

More than likely the guy will be selling live feeders, particularly if there is a big demand for them and that is usually a big demand for petstores because buying live mice is usually cheaper than buying frozen. now that's no garuntee he_ will _of course, but I've yet to see a petstore that doesn't.

now if he agrees to never use or sell your mice as feeders, then I wouldn't see a problem.

I have a petstore that I go to all the time that is also a ma and pa type store that I have been going to since I was a wee thing, I trust them, they trust me and on occasion if I have extra mice I can't sell I'll take them to them, and they usually pull some out to freshen up their own breeding stock and sell the rest as pets. they breed their own pinkie feeders and get their adult feeders from another source so have no reason to sell mine as feeders, plus they always compliment on how nice looking my mice always are :lol:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I will talk to him about it when he calls tomorrow. I am thinking of giving him my culls free so that he can sell them cheaper than live mice. That way it's less likely they will go to be live fed. We'll see how this all works out. I haven't even talked to him at all yet.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man, I feel sick just thinking of those poor mice.  So far I've been extremely lucky. Although I typically keep the mice (I want to watch for health issues in their old age) I have two lovely homes that adopted mice and both keep me updated with photos and little stories. One home just dealt with a URI. I think the key is to get a good read on them, not so much as people (though obviously that counts!), but their experience with mice/small animals and willingness to take them to the vet if needed. If they've done it with their previous rodents they will likely do right by yours. Such homes are rare, I agree, but worth waiting for. I suppose my general feeling is we brought them into this world, it's our responsibility to see that they lead good lives. And if we can't, see that they're humanely culled.

Your intentions are good, and the plan to sell the culled ones cheaper is smart, but the pet shop owner won't know the buyer's true intentions. At the end of the day, I expect that if the person says, "Oh no mister, these mice are going to be loved and cared for." they'll get the mice, and if he's a rare supplier, I'd assume people would easily lie about it. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That is very true about people lying, I have a trick for people buying as feeders. My mice come with care packages, and customers cannot buy them without the care package. Number one: The mice are expensive because of the care packages, and why would someone with intentions to use as feeders, pay $10 for one of my mice when they can go to a local pet shop and pay $2 for a (sickly) mouse. Number two: Someone looking for feeders would not need food samples, care sheets, pedigrees, etc. Maybe the pet store could charge a lot for their mice and use care packets, but I could see them selling about one mouse per month (I sell much less).


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes - a higher fee than the pet store is a great way to sift through people. I've had many saying, "I'll take them but I won't pay for them." Like they're doing you a favour. Um. Shoo fly. When I've found a person willing to pay I reduce the listed cost at the last minute. The pet store where I bought my foundation mice (separate branches) charged $9/mouse! Needless to say, they didn't sell many and stopped carrying them entirely. But I liked knowing those mice would end up in homes with wheels and such. Of course it doesn't guarantee they're well cared for for their whole lives but it's a start. I list $8/mouse but don't end up charging that much.

That's a really good idea re: care packet. I should start typing them up! My pedigrees wouldn't fly well as most folks don't understand that in a new establishment, inbreeding is a pretty decent way to figure out quickly if you have healthy stock.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I was in contact with a lady, and it seemed like her main concern was the price of the mouse. Shoo fly, for sure!

Whatever I'm doing seems to be working. I've yet to have anyone imply about feeders. *knock on wood*


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

There is an ace in the area that sells feeders for $2. I am fairly sure the pet shop is selling them for more than that. Also I know a lot of people, for some reason, feel better when feeding PEWs to their animals than when feeding "pretty" mice. I don't think people will go out of their way to pay $3 more for a "pretty" mouse. My main concern is people buying them as pets and getting bored of them, and not caring for them properly.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> My main concern is people buying them as pets and getting bored of them, and not caring for them properly.


If this is your concern - don't sell animal through a pet shop. This is guaranteed to happen. People will see a cute little mouse, buy it for there 5 year old, and it will be forgotten once when it is no longer a new, fun, exiting pet. On top of that people will put it on cedar in a hamster cage (bars too far apart); buy lone does, bucks and does together, multiple bucks. Expect the mice to grow up and become rats. The list goes on forever.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> If this is your concern - don't sell animal through a pet shop. This is guaranteed to happen. People will see a cute little mouse, buy it for there 5 year old, and it will be forgotten once when it is no longer a new, fun, exiting pet. On top of that people will put it on cedar in a hamster cage (bars too far apart); buy lone does, bucks and does together, multiple bucks. Expect the mice to grow up and become rats. The list goes on forever.


+1 !!

I worry about that constantly. I know that won't happen with the adopters I've had so far, as they've been so on the ball with photos and updates over the last few months, but generally speaking that is a very valid concern. When I screen owners I'm looking for 1-2 years of dedication from them. If I fail to find more, my breeding hobby ends as I just can't cull furred mice I've gotten to know.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, it can be hard to find perfect adopters. I have yet to find any that will send my updates, though, that sounds nice!

Culling can be so sad. It's just one of those things, that is, err, hard to do


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't expect it but I'm thrilled. 

And yes.  I thought pinkies was bad enough (already bracing myself for the third litter) but adults? Nope. Can't do it.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't have a problem culling pinkies or fuzzies, or adults if there is a good reason (I culled SkippyJon because of an OCD scratching problem and the poor guy scratched his ear to bits) but I just can't bring myself to do it simply because they can't find a forever home. (Except males I can do)


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well this is going a bit off topic...

I'm anxious to hear what the pet show says, although I'm really expecting live feeding to be part of this deal


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I just talked to him on the phone. He said "I am starting this business because I love animals" I can tell he genuinely cares about EVERY animal and he reassured me that the only feeders he'd be selling are the prekilled ones I provide. He also said that he wouldn't be selling to children unless their parents came with and signed a document saying that they would make sure the animal was cared for. He also said he wouldn't be selling to anyone that he doubts would take care of them. He agreed to handout my "complete care guide" to anyone interested in the mice. I feel so much better knowing that he actually cares about where these animals end up!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's splendid news!

Cute profile pic by the way


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks that's Fuana. I am thinking of changing her name though, it doesn't fit anymore


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I was really cross with a pet shop today as a child came into school saying hed got 3 mice from the pet shop cos he loved seeing mine when I took them in to show my class ... the shop sold him 3 male mice altogether, gave them a care sheet and never told them that the mice would fight if they were kept together ..... 3 days later they came into school asking me if i wanted the mice for free ...... I spoke to the parents today and one of the males has been killed already ... I wish I had 2 spare cages because id take them off their hands and care for them properly .... I told them to take them back to the shop and just give them back for free if they didnt want them .... Its such a shame ... the child then said he wanted a snake ... I told him infront of the parents he couldnt have any other animal until he had done a lot of research and found out what the animals are like and what they need before he went to the shop ... I think both parents were relieved and glad that I was moaning at him .....


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

That is horrible! This is why I didn't give him any males.. and I told him that they couldn't be kept together and he seemed like he knew that. What a shame.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

The shop they went to is very naughty cos they only keep the males downstairs and they keep the females out the back upstairs out of the way so you have to ask for them, mum seemed really upset by what had happened ... and greatful for the advice ... shame it was too late for one of the boys


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> I was really cross with a pet shop today as a child came into school saying hed got 3 mice from the pet shop cos he loved seeing mine when I took them in to show my class ... the shop sold him 3 male mice altogether, gave them a care sheet and never told them that the mice would fight if they were kept together ..... 3 days later they came into school asking me if i wanted the mice for free ...... I spoke to the parents today and one of the males has been killed already ... I wish I had 2 spare cages because id take them off their hands and care for them properly .... I told them to take them back to the shop and just give them back for free if they didnt want them .... Its such a shame ... the child then said he wanted a snake ... I told him infront of the parents he couldnt have any other animal until he had done a lot of research and found out what the animals are like and what they need before he went to the shop ... I think both parents were relieved and glad that I was moaning at him .....


This is just ONE of the reasons that I won't sell to pet shops. I get upset when I see situations like this that don't even involve _my_ animals, if they _were_ my animals, I would be outraged; even the though of it makes me upset. Sometimes I try to help out, but people are so stubborn and unwilling to spend money, or go out of there way for the better of their animals that sometimes it just makes me too upset to even try to help out.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup! I remember last summer when unsuccessfully looking for another good mouse at a pet store, I was talking to the woman in charge of the rodents and she asked me if I bred mice to which I answered (honestly), "Just a litter or two for now." "Well you let us know if you need a place for the extras." "You bet!" Heck no.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

:lol:


----------

